# 6 week progress pics!! (including 1 week of intensive cutting)



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Been cutting for 1 week now. Before that i was working on strength and adding mass.

The PowerHouseMcGru Experiment is tracking my cut.

Comparison pics are attached, right ones are 6 weeks before:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Few more:


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

which is before? the right ones?

you look bigger on the left ones


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

the right ones are before mate, correct.

Left ones do look bigger which is nice, this might be the illusion from dropping bodyfat?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Why do you keep creating new journals, why not update the current ones?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Bigger and leaner, got to admire your single-mindedness McGrru.

(rear lat shot defo looks bigger - just less of a wedgie next time pls lol)


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

Visible progress so well done :thumbup1:

Is it my eyesight or have you followed through or something in the left hand pics; your pants look rather wet at the back to me :confused1: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> Why do you keep creating new journals, why not update the current ones?


ive been doing 6 week progress ones for a while now.

Its not just journal section, its progress pics to.

Sorry i have annoyed you.

It will fade out in a day anyway!

jeez.

And my cut one is and experiment and separate to my long term goals and thought it would be good for people interested in cutting to follow something specific.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

SON OF FRANK said:


> Visible progress so well done :thumbup1:
> 
> Is it my eyesight or have you followed through or something in the left hand pics; your pants look rather wet at the back to me :confused1: :lol:


lol, just finished cardio.


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

one word mate.....pants :lol:

Looking good but those pants in the current pics......  

You can see a real difference mate, good work :thumbup1:

Out of interest, what made you decide to cut? IMO you were pretty lean in the original pics and still gaining mass so I would have continued as you were. I know we all have different objectives with training so just interested really?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

2004mark said:


> Bigger and leaner, got to admire your single-mindedness McGrru.
> 
> (rear lat shot defo looks bigger - just less of a wedgie next time pls lol)


ha, mrs did say your pants are up your a.rse, i just said i didnt care lol


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice one


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Will101 said:


> one word mate.....pants :lol:
> 
> Looking good but those pants in the current pics......
> 
> ...


see The PowerHouseMcGru Experiment for reasons mate.

(mainly to prove my dad i can get full abs in 3 weeks as he said it cant be done! 2 weeks left)


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> ive been doing 6 week progress ones for a while now.
> 
> Its not just journal section, its progress pics to.
> 
> ...


What ever gives you that idea?? There was no malice in my post nor any indicators that you annoyed me i.e. !!!! or :cursing:

Just wandered that was all.

As you were...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

kieren1234 said:


> What ever gives you that idea?? There was no malice in my post nor any indicators that you annoyed me i.e. !!!! or :cursing:
> 
> Just wandered that was all.
> 
> As you were...


sorry, misunderstood. really need to pay attention to lack of angry smilies.

(you clearly know its for more attention anyway :tongue: )


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> sorry, misunderstood. really need to pay attention to lack of angry smilies.
> 
> (you clearly know its for more attention anyway :tongue: )


Apology accepted. 

Yes, you are a bit of a picture slag arnt you.

Definite progress in the pics.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

How the fuk is wildbill a LG rep ???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

AJ91 said:


> You can clearly see progress in them, top job
> 
> But next time you're going to post pictures on the internet in your boxers, at least put some fresh ones on mate :laugh: :tongue:


na f.uck that, gives you more to comment on lol.

i might get some comedy ones just for the next ones!!! lol


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i couldn't actually work out which ones were before/after?

but the brain kinda expects the ones of the left to be the befores!

more progress than i'm making right now anyhoo


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Not another thread :lol:

Looking bigger and leaner, good progress

When are you looking to get on stage?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Syko said:


> Not another thread :lol:
> 
> Looking bigger and leaner, good progress
> 
> When are you looking to get on stage?


when im big enough lol.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I was about to say you've got fatter and less muscular but then realised your before/afters are backwards :thumb: Well done.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> *i couldn't actually work out which ones were before/after?*
> 
> but the brain kinda expects the ones of the left to be the befores!
> 
> more progress than i'm making right now anyhoo


cheers mate lol, its only the drop in bf after a week i was trying to show


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> I was about to say you've got fatter and less muscular but then realised your before/afters are backwards :thumb: Well done.


aaahhhh, its should be before and after, not after and before lol. Just the way it loaded in paint tbh.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i will accept you are now leaner than i started at :tongue: lol, however im slightly leaner now, although smaller.

its weird i havent got weighed but i was 102kg so 12kg larger than you but you LOOK much bigger, well done, id rather weigh lesss and look bigger haha


----------

